# updating AMD5536 sound drivers from 7.x to 8.x



## halon (May 9, 2012)

Hi

I'm attempting to update the amd5535/amd5536 drivers from 7.x to 8.x for use on my alix3d3 board.

I will prefix this post by saying that most 5 year olds know more about how to program in 'C' and device drivers in general. 

However limited my knowledge - I thought it useful to compare other drivers from 7.x to 8.x. Using the magnificent tool at fxr.watson.org and specifically: http://fxr.watson.org/fxr/diff/dev/sound/pci/cmi.c?v=FREEBSD73;im=bigexcerpts;diffval=FREEBSD82;diffvar=v I've taken what I can see are the changes and updated the source for the driver. The driver complies, and *kldload*s with the message: 


```
pcm0: <AMD CS5536> port 0xfe00-0xfe7f irq 11 at device 15.3 on pci0
pcm0: [ITHREAD]
pcm0: <Avance Logic ALC203 AC97 Codec>
pcm0: feeder_chain(): failed to acquire hw matrix [0x00000010]
```

and obviously - doesn't work. I'm not sure where the feeder_chain message is included from.

I welcome thoughts on how to solve this issue.

Many thanks,
Kevin


----------



## halon (May 16, 2012)

*C*an anyone help with this?

I'm keen to get this happening - and will shortly be posting a project on freelancer.com to make it happen.

Kevin


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2012)

Update the entire system, not just a driver.


----------

